# Rotisserie motor



## cbmar (Sep 20, 2006)

This is a dumb questions, but where can I purchase a new rotisserie motor?
(The old one that I got at a yard sale burned out, turning my MIB into a B.)


----------



## Wildomar (Aug 30, 2006)

Home depot or Lowes should have them. Good luck.


----------



## Hellspawn (Oct 13, 2006)

They will have them in stock, but be prepared to pay 70.00+ all the stores in my area dont sell just the motor, just the entire unit.

It might be worthwhile to re-engineer your MIB and pick up a surplus wiper motor from a junkyard for under 10.00


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

wally world had them 20.00


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

Try ebay too. You might be able to find one there. I got a battery powered rotisserie motor from American Science and Surplus a few years ago.


----------



## dacostasr (Oct 22, 2006)

I asked at work and someone brought me in 2. How lucky was that?! I'm going to replace them next year with WW motors though. These seem "cold" sensitive and take a few minutes to start up due to how cold my barn is, I think.

Dennis


----------

